# Schwinn Girls Black Phantom



## 4scuda (Apr 22, 2022)

Girls black phantom in original condition.  I will have the bike at the antique toy show in St Charles, il this weekend. No shipping.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 22, 2022)

thats a rare one !


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 23, 2022)

Love this one


----------



## 4scuda (Apr 25, 2022)

Will move to bst or other sales venue bike is currently located in Geneva il. There is a bike shop there that may do shipping if you want to contact them.


----------

